# My blacked out Cruze ! get in :)



## ELAYABECRUZE (May 18, 2013)

so I went to the paint store and took 4 black matte plastisip sprays.
also, I had led lights at home ..
so pew of work and all the rest are the results ! enjoy 









AND THE RESULTS : (I have an editing sickness  )





























and some night photos :













and then I took off


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job on the dip.


----------



## dsmskyline (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks pretty good. Not sure about the part on the hood though.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Love the aggressive look!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Love the Silver and Black , Quite the Art Project to undertake . Wheels look great


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice job, but there is something about the front grill being all black that doesn't quite meet my eye. Did a **** of a job though! Congrats.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

dsmskyline said:


> Looks pretty good. Not sure about the part on the hood though.


I like the hood. Makes it look like a bull driving down the road. And who in their right mind wants to mess with a raging bull??


----------



## Rayne (Jan 11, 2012)

Very impressive. Love the way you did the back taillights.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I might have to try plastidipping my tails after seeing your results. I never thought the lights would shine through, or that the finish would come out so even


----------

